# حصى البوزلان ؟؟؟؟



## ابوسلطان عبدالله (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم عضو جديد,,,
عندي استفسار امل من لديه المعرفة التامة بالموضوع لا يبخل علي
بالنسبة لحصى البوزلان في ماذا يستخدم وهل مسموح تصديره خارج المملكة وفي 
اي منطقة يتواجد بكثرة 
حيث اني بصدد دراسة جدوى لمشروع معين امل من لديه الخبرة والخلفية الكافية
لا يبخل علي
اخوكم عبدالله​


----------



## ابوسلطان عبدالله (14 مايو 2008)

معقولة كل الخبرات اللي شايفها محد يعرف عن موضوعي شي ,,


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 مايو 2008)

كانت توجد ندوة عن التعدين فى المملكة العربية السعودية وقد تناولتها وكالة الانباء السعودية بامكانك مراجعة المسئولين عنها حيث تم عرض ورقة عن استخدامات البوزولان السعودي في الصناعات الانشائية قدمها كل من الدكتور صادق مالكي من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز والدكتور عمر العمودي من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن اوضحا فيها ان البوزولان يتواجد بكميات كبيرة في العديد من المناطق الغربية والغربية الجنوبية من المملكة 0 
وتناولت الورقة عدة محاور منها التعريف بالصخور البركانية البوزولانية واماكن تواجدها وخواصها الفيزيائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية واستخدامات الحصى البوزولاني والتعريف بالبوزولان والفرق بين البوزلان الطبيعي والصناعي والخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للبوزولان السعودي ومدى ملائمته للمواصفات العالمية اضافة الى مميزات الخرسانة المحتوية على البوزولان وعيوبها واستخدام الخرسانة البوزولانية في الصناعات الانشائية 0 


http://www.spa.gov.sa/cdetails.php?id=208490&catid=5


----------



## ابوسلطان عبدالله (15 مايو 2008)

اخي هاني 
شكرا لمرورك على موضوعي ولاكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 مايو 2008)

ابوسلطان عبدالله قال:


> اخي هاني
> شكرا لمرورك على موضوعي ولاكن الرابط لايعمل




الرابط شغال جرب مرة اخرى


----------

